# So cal meet and shoot



## socal82 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey guys I'm going out sat morning and taking pictures of my sister and wife. If anyone wants to come out and practice taking portraits outside your more then welcome. I'm new and still learning so don't think these are professional models and I have tons of equipment. Just getting some time behind the lens.


----------

